# Sticky  Cafe Reviews Bot - in conjunction with Cafe Geek



## Glenn

If you like travelling as much as I do you'll be appreciative of a good cafe recommendation for your destination.

We're syndicating Cafe Geek member recommendations to help point you in the right direction wherever you touch town.

The Reviews Bot will automatically bring fresh content to you shortly after it has been posted.

Please feel free to add your own reviews to Coffee Forums so that others can benefit from your knowledge.


----------

